# I keep getting this error: Intel® Express Installer < The application failed to initi



## Kattuerumai (Oct 17, 2007)

*I keep getting this error: Intel® Express Installer < The application failed to initi*

Hello,

I keep getting this error: Intel® Express Installer < The application failed to initialize] successfully-(E0441203).

Actually when installing the mother board drivers, there has been a power cut and I was not able to continue. After that whenever I load the cd I am getting his error message"The application failed to initialize] successfully-(E0441203)"

Can somebody help?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: I keep getting this error: Intel® Express Installer < The application failed to i*

check the device manager for what has yellow alongside of them and try installing indervidually


----------



## Kattuerumai (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: I keep getting this error: Intel® Express Installer < The application failed to i*

Yes, I have tried that and installed them, But I want to make sure that whether all drivers are intalled.

Because when I check the DirectX, It says 3d acceleration has been disabled, it is not supported by your drivers.contact your hardware vendor.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: I keep getting this error: Intel® Express Installer < The application failed to i*

[3d acceleration has been disabled]
probably not supported by the chip

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
wattage


----------



## Kattuerumai (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: I keep getting this error: Intel® Express Installer < The application failed to i*

When I run DXDIAG from the run menu, I got that error message under the video section. Further when I play the game Kung Fu panda, I received an error message as "Harware acceleration must be enabled to play this game".


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: I keep getting this error: Intel® Express Installer < The application failed to i*

have a read here
http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/sb/CS-014565.htm


----------

